# 6GB - is enough enough?



## danaekitty (Jan 11, 2008)

So I just got my iphone under the 30$/6GB data plan. I've been reading on this forum that no-one will ever go over their 6GB, unless they cancel their home internet or something. A friend of mine got hers at the same store, but a different salesguy told her that 6GB would be fine, as long as she didn't stream video or music. My salesguy knew nothing about the data.

Handily enough, iphone has Youtube built right in, PLUS a really awesome app from the store called LastFM...I'm sure you're familiar with it. How much would I have to stream from LastFM or Youtube in a month to go over my 6GB?

Does it work like this?: Each song on my hard drive is about 5MB, for example. 6GB / 5MB = 1200 songs. Assuming each song is 5 minutes (I'm into Britpop) I can stream 100 hours of music before I start getting charged extra? Please correct me if my math, or really my whole entire train of thought, is wrong. I really don't know how the data limit works.

Chas, I know you'll be there for me!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

6gb is the hell of a lot of data for a mobile device. Streaming music and video will eat it up faster. If you watched and listened to hours of streamed media daily you might approach that 6gb mark.

You can always go to settings > general > usage and look at the bottom where it says "cellular network data". You have to add the two figures together and that is how much data you have consumed. So just check that regularly and if you come within 500mb of 6gb I would lay off the streaming until the next billing cycle. 

I suppose the other advice would be to use wifi as much as possible. 

Enjoy your phone!


----------



## danaekitty (Jan 11, 2008)

Great! Thanks for the settings tip...
So when I'm on someone's Wifi, it doesn't count for my 6GB? 
And so far, I'm enjoying it immensely! I have to charge it every night because I never put it down!


----------



## danaekitty (Jan 11, 2008)

PS I'm only at 107MB and I listened to LastFm all day while changing my aquarium water!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Like I said, just keep an eye on that usage monitor and you should always know what your limits are.

Ps. Be careful around water.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

danaekitty said:


> PS I'm only at 107MB and I listened to LastFm all day while changing my aquarium water!


Totally off topic but what do you keep aquarium wise? I have a 90G mixed reef here in London.

On topic... 6GB seems to be more than enough at this point for me!


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

6GB is huuuge and hardd to go over. I dont have data, but im sure ur phone would be done in a day before you can use enough, lol.


----------



## danaekitty (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot, really helpful.

Aquariums: I have three. My baby is a 65g community with an abramites, some red rainbows, some gouramis, cories, kuhli and clown loaches. I also have a 20 with a few tetras, and a 10 with some danios and tiny cories.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Be aware the usage counter isn't dead on, it's a general thing, not exact.

If you're with Fido, they will send you a text when you're getting close to your monthly data usage. Or you can call Rogers and check on it.

Wifi doesn't count towards your counter or your usage, so that's a plus.

Just be careful about that streaming stuff. But realistically, as long as you're not listening to it away from home for hours and hours and hours every day, you should be okay.


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

It's very hard to consume 6G on the iPhone. Tell your friend not to worry, that sales guys is out to lunch.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah but, if you were at home changing your water - why not use home Wifi? Faster and better connection than the 3G of the iPhone.


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

I stream all day for 7 hours a day at work. I prefer the selection on the internet then my music selection.

That being said, I'm chewing up a little over 370 megs a day streaming 128 bit. I do this 5 days a week at work (as we can't stream over the internet there). I hit 1.7 gigs after 4 days. At this rate I'll be at almost 8G by the end of the month.

This is just streaming, not including playing videos or doing anything else on the internet.

So for me 6G is just right or perhaps not enough. I could use 10G :heybaby:


----------

